# 4+lbs sheep head at Sykes



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Went to Sykes yesterday got there around 9am was setting up and my buddy Joel caught one then I caught this big boy. Bite was realy hot bait would bairly even hit the bottom at 10am the bite just turned off.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

chefpomp said:


> Went to Sykes yesterday got there around 9am was setting up and my buddy Joel caught one then I caught this big boy. Bite was realy hot bait would bairly even hit the bottom at 10am the bite just turned off.


Nice fish!
What were yall using for bait? I'm probably going out there tomorrow for sheep's and deciding between shrimps or fiddlers. Might head out tonight for some bull reds.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Shrimp is bait of choice the past couple times I've been out and he caught that on a live shrimp (helped him net it, really nice fish also) and southernyakker I'm headed to beach side of sikes in a few, I'll be by the graffiti at the end with a grey hoodie and black beanie on if you wanna join


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

R33lF1sh3r88 said:


> Shrimp is bait of choice the past couple times I've been out and he caught that on a live shrimp (helped him net it, really nice fish also) and southernyakker I'm headed to beach side of sikes in a few, I'll be by the graffiti at the end with a grey hoodie and black beanie on if you wanna join


Thanks and plans changed tonight or I'd be going. I'll be out there hopefully by 9:45 tomorrow for sheeps. Good luck!


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Save some big ones for me.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Going beach side of Sykes today anybody wanna join me? R33lF1sh3R88 can you make out today?


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Won't be till around noon when I get there


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Plans changed again after gbbt was out of shrimp so I'm sitting here on the Beach going for some redfish!


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice one! I got skunked on the beach side of the bridge on Saturday 1/17. Fished hard for 6 hours. Caught one pinfish, and had one sheepie on for about 12 seconds (it wasn't very big).


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Beast!!


----------

